# I believe it is Hawthorn??



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 2, 2013)

Originally I thought this was going to be buck thorn but I am pretty sure I am wrong on that. I was thrown off by the orangish pink color at the end of the log chunks I have. I have bark, a twig, and some thorns to go off of for ID, I also have some wood now as well. In the last 24 hrs the stuff I cut yesterday is now turning that orangish pink like the end of the logs show. I am sure that is another clue but I can't seem to find info on hawthorn wood. I counted 64 growth rings over a 4" span accounting for 32 years worth of growth. Spacing averages 1/16" of an inch apart.
After a few hours of looking at pix and surfing the dendrology site at VT I believe it is black hawthorn but I couldn't find any wood images using google. I did find a thread on wood barter where a member was requesting black hawthorn but no pix were ever posted for me to compare my stuff to. 

I have posted pix of the 3 large chunks I cut up yesterday before waxing. I have the same pieces today with a fresh sawn pen blank on the larger chunk for color comparison. I also included bark pix, twig pix, thorn pix, and log end grain pix. Once i figure out what it is 100% I will post it in the for sale/trade section.


----------



## phinds (Aug 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I believe it is black hawthorn but I couldn't find any wood images using google.



And the black hawthorn pics on my site didn't help because ... ???


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 2, 2013)

I saw regular hawthorn but not something labeled black. I will go back and look again


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 2, 2013)

I clicked on the pic which was labeled hawthorn and checked it out. I looks like I have all sapwood pieces cut so far. The logs I cut were only 6-8" in diameter. The very heart of the pieces I cut have the color of the pix on your site. I have several pen blanks that are 100% that color. I will see what the bigger chunks will yield.


----------



## phinds (Aug 2, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I clicked on the pic which was labeled hawthorn and checked it out. I looks like I have all sapwood pieces cut so far. The logs I cut were only 6-8" in diameter. The very heart of the pieces I cut have the color of the pix on your site. I have several pen blanks that are 100% that color. I will see what the bigger chunks will yield.



I'm not following you on my labeling ... it's labeled black hawthorn throughout.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 2, 2013)

Going alphabetically thru the thumb nails along the left it is labeled hawthorn. Click on the pic and all the info and additional pics are labled black hawthorn. I skipped over it until tonight.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 3, 2013)

Jointed thorns. Are you sure that's not a honey locust? Gary


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 3, 2013)

Is it possible to get some photo's of the leaves, and/or berries(fruit)...that would help a lot. Did you happen to get to see the flowers it put on too?

Although it's not considered an 'absolute' on tree identification..... >>>> Link <<<< 




Scott (creamy wood) B


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 3, 2013)

No chance of leaves flowers or fruit. Flowering season is past. The person who hooked me up said there were berries but that isnt much help without tge fruit because many thorned plants produce berries in my neck of the woods.

It is not honey locust despite the cluster of thorns off the trunk. The wood doesn't have any of the characteristics of HL it is not dense enough, or have the color that honey locust has.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 6, 2013)

I looked in my IL tree book and it says there are at least 33 different sub species of Hawthorne in IL. They named just a few like Haw, black Haw, red Haw, etc. Some of the pics did indeed show Haws with jointed thorns. Gary


----------



## healeydays (Aug 6, 2013)

The Black Hawthorne I had the Phinds has on his site was a dark reddish wood through and through. Not sure I remember seeing spikes on the trunk, but the limbs were full of them (met too many personally when mowing with the tractor around these trees). But, the spikes definitely look Hawthorne, but not sure what variety...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

healeydays said:


> The Black Hawthorne I had the Phinds has on his site was a dark reddish wood through and through. Not sure I remember seeing spikes on the trunk, but the limbs were full of them (met too many personally when mowing with the tractor around these trees). But, the spikes definitely look Hawthorne, but not sure what variety...



The two log chunks I milled down were pretty small only 7-8" or so in diameter. The heartwood was darker.... Along the lines of the pix on Phinds website. At first I thought it was rot because the pith was gone. After cutting it to get rid of it I noticed it was hard (and curly) so I kept it off to the side with the hopes of casting it somehow. I have larger hunks I will be cutting some time in the near future hopefully it has more of the dark heartwood. There is more bucked up pieces available. I may go fetch 'em before they get burned.


greg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I looked in my IL tree book and it says there are at least 33 different sub species of Hawthorne in IL. They named just a few like Haw, black Haw, red Haw, etc. Some of the pics did indeed show Haws with jointed thorns. Gary



I mainly used the Dendrology at VT website to narrow it down. They have a little interview guide on the site to help determine what the species of the tree/shrub is that you are looking for. The only thing I knew for sure was that it grew in Wisconsin and it had thorns. It popped up with 20 or so species that grew here with thorns. I weeded out all but the 2 hawthorn species.... Using the Latin name and the common name I got more images from Google and narrowed it to black hawthorn as my best guess. Looking for images of the wood/lumber I found phinds pix and the woodbarter thread in the WTB section but was a bit thrown as most of my wood was creamy for the most part and phinds pix were dark brown. When I finally clicked on the links for the pix phinds had up and read thru his entire description all the dots lined up that the heart of my logs were not dark with rot but were supposed to be that color and I had a bunch of sap wood in the 2 logs I have sawn so far.


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that my samples are all from one log and I have it only from the owner (who I THINK was right) that this is black hawthorn.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 6, 2013)

Paul,

I have one tree still growing of the 3, so I will get a leaf, trunk and branch pictures posted if that will help any. Got to get it quick though as we already have seel sugar maples turning color.

Mike


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 7, 2013)

It's August and you have maples turning? Can you say "early fall"? Gary


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 7, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> It's August and you have maples turning? Can you say "early fall"? Gary


It is not uncommon for sugar maples in northern VT to show a little color in August. They are usually trees that are past their prime or under stress. I have a few showing a little orange, I am sure a close look at them will reveal some health issues with them. The young healthy trees will not show their colors until late Sept. or early Oct.


----------

